# Grafton Illinois area



## the original morelmama (Apr 21, 2014)

mushroom finds and other topics about the Grafton area


----------



## the original morelmama (Apr 21, 2014)

So how are ya'll doing this year around Grafton? Honestly, I'm not having a great year compared to past years and just wondered if I'm following in the wake of other hunters or if the morels aren't as bountiful as the past couple of seasons. I did see a rattlesnake though while out hunting and that was cool.


----------



## the original morelmama (Apr 21, 2014)

TO OLDSHROOMER78: Thanks for taking the time to answer. Hoping next week might be a good week if we get some more rain. 

I saw your post in the Peoria section and I agree that hunting mushrooms is a wonderful thing to pass on to the next generation. My mother taught me how to hunt mushrooms over 50 years ago and I've never stopped since. She's long since passed on but I still feel her presence every spring when I'm in the woods hunting morels. I taught my husband to hunt and we've logged many happy decades of scouring the woods together.

To be in the woods as they come alive in the spring is a beautiful experience. I'm sad about the commercial aspect that is present now. We always get more than we need and enjoy giving some to friends and family that can't hunt any longer. The thought of selling them for profit is appalling to me.


----------



## the original morelmama (Apr 21, 2014)

Good suggestion about the hunting the bottoms. An easy hunt would be nice about now. My old hips are feeling it! That was rotten of your wife's family but it sounds like you got the last laugh by learning on your own and having a nice time hunting with your family. We don't have kids but have taken nieces &amp; nephews and really enjoyed sharing the experience with them. Great talking with you - I wish you lots of luck this season!


----------

